# [Raspberry Pi] binary snapshot root default password



## nactusberrilli (Nov 8, 2013)

I just grabbed one of the binary snapshots from the Rasperry PI's Wiki Page. I was wondering if there is a default password for the root anywhere. Thanks. 

-nactus


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2013)

Default root passwords are usually empty. Just press [Enter].


----------



## nactusberrilli (Nov 8, 2013)

That worked. I also logged in and used passwd(1) to change the default.


----------



## blah44 (Nov 8, 2013)

How well is it running? I am dying to get rid of Raspbian but not sure that is viable yet.


----------



## rbelk (Nov 12, 2013)

I am interested also. Please share your thoughts on FreeBSD and the Raspberry PI.


----------



## nactusberrilli (Nov 13, 2013)

So far so good. I'm actually quite happy with it. One single detail, make sure you get an SD card CAT 10. Mine is CAT 6. Cat 10 is suppose to read and write data much faster. If you guys have any specific questions feel free to ask. I'll try to answer them to the best of my knowledge. 

Cheers


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 13, 2013)

Please start a new thread with a relevant subject.  Many are interested but may not be reading this thread.


----------



## nactusberrilli (Nov 13, 2013)

I think @wblock@ makes a good point .


----------



## spanglefox (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there a link to the new topic yet?

FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi, for me, is not yet stable enough. Ran a FTP server and DNS server on it but would only run for a short while before crashing. I will put more details in the new topic.


----------

